# The New Fiver Is Home...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

And she's BIG! Shakedown trip is next weekend...










Woo hoo!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I see that you went ahead and got the second A/C installed on your Open Range .. I know that I will eventually have to get ours done as well (this being April and us hitting 93 already) ...

But i do agree with you about it being BIG ... the only real thing so far that I was a little disappointed about for our OR 335BHS was that they put a dark covered MaxxAir vent on the bathroom and none on the rest.... but thats an easy fix... they also gave us a giant 12Volt battery that was dead but i am charging as i speak...

It sure towed well though from Dallas to SAT but like you, i wish i had a little more clearance off the bed rails then i do --- I think i am hitting right at 5 inches which is a little concerning...

See you at the Rally in June...

Ghosty


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I see that you went ahead and got the second A/C installed on your Open Range .. I know that I will eventually have to get ours done as well (this being April and us hitting 93 already) ...
> 
> But i do agree with you about it being BIG ... the only real thing so far that I was a little disappointed about for our OR 335BHS was that they put a dark covered MaxxAir vent on the bathroom and none on the rest.... but thats an easy fix... they also gave us a giant 12Volt battery that was dead but i am charging as i speak...
> 
> ...


Ours had the second A/C from the factory (I couldn't find one without it in this model). We have some minor fit and finish items that are being addressed, but overall it is about as clean a new unit as I could hope for.

I already have my outbackers.com decal on it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Can the hitch be raised anymore? You will have to be very careful with that little clearence.

Beautiful combo though!

Carey


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

now that's nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck. forgot to mention BIG


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks good, Kevin! Can't wait to see it in person.

Been looking myself, but I think I'm going to have to wait a while. Still owe on my 31RQS







..... or, someone is going to have to give me a great deal!

Or, someone on here needs to buy it from me!

Mark


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

NNNIIICCCEEE! Wanta switch?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

It feels big now because you are not used to it. When we went from the 23rs to a 25rss that felt big.
Don't worry, you'll be pulling like Carey in no time.
Congratulations to you and Ghosty both. Beautiful fivers.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

MAN!!!!
That is One Sharp Trailer

Big...........Isn't everything Bigger in Texas









Congrats....I am jealous.......I love their exterior Color Schemes!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have about 2 more inches than what is shown in your pic. I feel this is barely adequate. The more the better. I have seen my truck come within just one inch of contacting the 5er in a Wal Mart parking lot that wasnt level..

The last thing anyone wants to do is scrape the bed and 5er pocket. Be sure to make sure the pin box can never scrape the bed either. Generally the fix for that is raising the hitch also.

Here are a few pics showing the clearence I have. My hitch is setting in the highest adjustment holes.



















Hope this helps.

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have about 2 more inches than what is shown in your pic. I feel this is barely adequate. The more the better. I have seen my truck come within just one inch of contacting the 5er in a Wal Mart parking lot that wasnt level..
> 
> The last thing anyone wants to do is scrape the bed and 5er pocket. Be sure to make sure the pin box can never scrape the bed either. Generally the fix for that is raising the hitch also.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have that much clearance. The problem is that right now the trailer is perfectly level when towing. I have no way to lower the front (using the pin box) and if I raise the hitch, it gets nose-high in a hurry. There will be experimentation over the coming weeks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> I'd love to have that much clearance. The problem is that right now the trailer is perfectly level when towing. I have no way to lower the front (using the pin box) and if I raise the hitch, it gets nose-high in a hurry. There will be experimentation over the coming weeks.


What about an Axle Flip?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

proffsionl said:


> I have about 2 more inches than what is shown in your pic. I feel this is barely adequate. The more the better. I have seen my truck come within just one inch of contacting the 5er in a Wal Mart parking lot that wasnt level..
> 
> The last thing anyone wants to do is scrape the bed and 5er pocket. Be sure to make sure the pin box can never scrape the bed either. Generally the fix for that is raising the hitch also.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have that much clearance. The problem is that right now the trailer is perfectly level when towing. I have no way to lower the front (using the pin box) and if I raise the hitch, it gets nose-high in a hurry. There will be experimentation over the coming weeks.








[/quote]

A bit nose high wont hurt anything on a 5er. Forget all about needing a level trailer with 5ers. 5ers dont sway when they are nose high anymore than they do being level.

I pull em nose high for 1000's of miles and many others do also.

You need to raise that hitch to max and go try it on your trip.

Having that little clearence you will hit that baby in no time.. Having the correct bed/pocket clearence is way more important with 5ers than being level.

If the 5er hits the bed I have seen them almost remove the entire bed side if in a good bind.. Its amazing how much damage a 5er can do to a guys truck if it hits.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd love to have that much clearance. The problem is that right now the trailer is perfectly level when towing. I have no way to lower the front (using the pin box) and if I raise the hitch, it gets nose-high in a hurry. There will be experimentation over the coming weeks.


What about an Axle Flip?
[/quote]

Good point. If using a 4x4 that is a requirement if you want it level. For now though you need clearence.. Whatever you gotta do to have that is not going to bother what the trailer does very much riding down the highway.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it already has an axle flip Jim.. Hard to tell though.. many 5ers come that way anymore.

And I'll add that a 5er has 15-25% of its weight resting on the truck. Plus there is a good distance between the hitch pin and axles.

Having a 5er nose high will only remove 3-5% of the nose weight. This is not enough to promote a sway type condition since more weight rests on the truck with 5ers.

Now putting a bumper pull nose high is another story. Removing 3-5% of its hitch weight will put the trailer at or below 10% of total weight. Any trailer with sub 10% hitch weight will sway very easy including a 5er..

I think you said your trailer is 11000 dry and had a 2000 hitch weight. Add another 15% when loaded. So your 5er will weigh 12600.. Hitch will also change to 23-2500..

Lets remove 5% of that 2300-2500 because its nose high. So that leaves 2185- 2375lbs..

You will have 17% on the hitch having it nose high.

Your 5er will tow perfect and will tow absolutly no different as long as you stay above 15%.. You can get down to 13% and still have a decent towing 5er.. 15-20% is considered perfect hitch weight with a 5er..

The tires will be fine as there is a good margin of safety in there ratings.

I bet your 5er has a GVWR of 13000 anyway..

Hope that helps to make your decision. '

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Looks good, Kevin! Can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> Been looking myself, but I think I'm going to have to wait a while. Still owe on my 31RQS
> 
> ...


Toss out a price...someone might bite.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well guys gotta go.. I have the dually loaded and am off to Elkhart. I will grab one to the west coast and then must be back to Colorado by the 20th. I have 25 rv trailers to move from Denver to Casper, Wy. I will spend several weeks doing that.

So anyway, good luck on your hitch height choice. You sure have a sweet looking combo. You will be seen riding down the highway because the vast majority is white.. Everyone will be having a second look at your sweet combo..

I had to add my thoughts cause I sure dont want to see you dent that gourgous rig..

Have a happy easter all!

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks good, Kevin! Can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> Been looking myself, but I think I'm going to have to wait a while. Still owe on my 31RQS
> 
> ...


Toss out a price...someone might bite.








[/quote]

I'd have to have about 18K. That includes an Equalizer hitch and electric tongue jack. I'll throw in the large Tedford portable dump tank, a 4-person raft with oars, a set of awning de-flappers, some extra cabinet hardware, inflatable air mattress for the queen hide-a-bed, and anything else I can think of. Will also consider delivery within 300-400 miles. Anyone can PM me and we'll see if we can work a deal.

Mark


----------

